# quick mooch



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Decided to head out to try for a woodie. Want one to eat but had no luck on them. Ivy turned out to be a nightmare. Pigeons were tucked so tight into it I couldn't see them until they was already flying away. Then on the way home I spotted a squirrel but it went straight into the ivy. Not wanting to go home empty handed I decided to wait and see if he came out. After 2 minutes he popped his head out. I waited for him to step onto the branch a little further then dropped him with a clean headshot with and M 8 hexnut and single 1745



I would never use doubles anymore. Singles are just as fast drawn deep but with very little draw weight


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Good shot. I tried 1842 singles with a light pig pouch with a 44 inch draw. A bit of hand slap but it moves those 5\8 marbles fast!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Great shot. Season over arent it ? Are these pest where you live ?


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

No season in the UK.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Nice shot buddy


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Cheers mate, love the topshot, so glad you decided to sell it aha, got a prototype coming from bill, can't wait


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Right on can't wait to see it


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

With respect to grey squirrels in the UK, they were an introduced species in the 1800s. They are classed as vermin and are not protected. But you must kill them in a humane manner. A head shot with a slingshot is about as humane as it gets.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/earth/wildlife/8331195/What-is-the-law-on-killing-squirrels.html

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

You boys with the pocketpredator slingshots are really putting in work, nice job and thanx for the pics


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Nicholson said:


> You boys with the pocketpredator slingshots are really putting in work, nice job and thanx for the pics


I was put off them in all honesty after shooting a g10 seal sniper. Biggest catty ever aha. If it was smaller I would have loved it. Then i decided to buy this top shot as it seemed more my size and its the best ive shot I think. Fits perfect. Can't wait to try this proto I have coming from bill, it looks a little like a scorpion i think but I dont know much about it.



Just needs a touch up and it will look tidy I think


----------

